# Is there anything I can improve on this gear list?



## Synomis192 (Mar 17, 2013)

So I made the jump to FF with my 5D

I love it so much and I feel like it was a step up from my T1i. Thanks to everyone who helped me on this forum haha. 

My new question is what should my lens set up be? I currently have theses lenses for my 5D:
-Canon 17-40 f/4 (upgraded from a Tamron 17-35 f/2.8-4.0)
-Canon 50mm f/1.8
-Canon 70-200 f/4

Is there any other lens that I should be looking at? I mainly shoot at family parties and friendly gatherings. Occasionally I do some landscape photography and interior/exterior photography of buildings 
I'm thinking about getting a Canon 24-105 but I have lens that already cover that focal length. I do want some primes like the Canon 35mm f/2 or the Canon 100mm f/2 (not the 2.8 macro).

I think I'm set for flashes since I have a 580exII and 430exII. Anyone have any suggestions for expanding my gear list?


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 17, 2013)

Try out what you have for a bit, and you'll know what to get next.

If you liked the 50 on the crop, then a fast 85 or 100 f/2 makes sense on FF for portraits and I'd suggest getting that next.

The question on whether or not to get the 24-105 depends on how often you'd prefer a single walk-around lens rather than bringing 2 or 3 lenses. It's a matter of convenience. If you choose to skip the 24-105, then the 35 f/2 makes more sense.


----------



## infared (Mar 17, 2013)

If you are seriously considering the Canon 35mm f/2...you may want to take a good hard look at the new Sigma 35mm f/1.4...it is the same price, quite a bit sharper and an f-stop faster...
That's a lot of pluses ..the only downside is that it's larger...that may be really important to some.
I like my Canon L lenses...but Zeiss and Sigma can fill in the weak spots sometimes!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 17, 2013)

Typically, you will need a longer focal length lens than you used with a crop. So, if you used 200mm on your crop, you'd want a 300mm lens or longer. 

Use what you have, to see if you actually need the longer focal length. 

The 300mm f/4 is very good, but so is the 70-300mmL and the 100-400mmL and the 400mm f/5.6L. Canon is very strong in longer focal length lenses, so you will have a good selection of relatively low priced (but not cheap) ones to pick from.


----------



## Snaxalig (Mar 17, 2013)

If you want to be more creative and develop your photography skill, you should consider getting a tilt/shift lens. Canon has a strong lineup with 17mm, 24mm, 45mm and 90mm. They are all very sharp but of course you have to focus manually.


----------



## robbymack (Mar 17, 2013)

I like what you have so far. I'm a big fan of the f4 zooms and then filling in with fast primes as needed. I'd say shoot a bit with the new camera and see what suits you. A 85 1.8 would be nice as would a 135L, on the wider side the sigma 35 looks like a winner. If you like the 50 I'd just stick with it, IMHO most other canon mount 50mm offerings are not interesting and simply cost more.


----------



## emag (Mar 17, 2013)

Tripod?


----------



## AJ (Mar 17, 2013)

Get the 24-105


----------



## AudioGlenn (Mar 17, 2013)

looks like you've got lots to play with! +1 for the tripod recommendation if you don't have one already. don't go cheap on this one, it's a waste of money. you'll end up buying a nice one eventually


----------



## brad-man (Mar 17, 2013)

Lots of good advice here. You may also want to consider upgrading your 70-200 to the IS version. It is reputed to be sharper and is weather sealed and the IS can be life changing...


----------



## RGF (Mar 17, 2013)

Seriously the 24-105 would be a great addition. Who wants to change lens all the time? Light weight and respectfully sharp.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 17, 2013)

Two more speedlites will do wonders for your photos. Over power the sun with HSS thru an small umbrella.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 17, 2013)

If I'm you, I would sell all your current lenses and settle for two *SHARPEST* zooms: 

1. 24-70 f2.8 II
2. 70-200 f2.8 IS II

My 2cents, you have too many f4 lenses.


----------



## Doug Brock (Mar 17, 2013)

You have a very good set of lenses there! Go out and shoot the heck out of them and don't worry yet about buying more gear. There is always another piece of gear that it would be nice to have, but there is something to be said for really using what you have. Your gear now covers the wide angle (unless you really wanted to go super wide - with full frame, I think 24 mm is almost too wide!), the moderate telephoto zoom, and the low-light prime. You're portable and can handle a wide range of photographic challenges with some high quality glass. Enjoy it!


----------



## Vivid Color (Mar 17, 2013)

To the OP: As several posters have mentioned, you have a really good set of lenses and a couple of nice flash units. I'll second the idea that by using them, you'll know what you want next. That may include upgrading to faster lenses, or a different flash, or different lenses or gear, or it may mean something else entirely different based on your experiences and preferences. That said, if you don't already have a good tripod, I'll also second the suggestion for getting one.


----------



## charlesa (Mar 17, 2013)

You have good gear, get out and shoot, when you gravitate towards a particular niche, then invest at that point.


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 17, 2013)

Synomis192 said:


> Is there any other lens that I should be looking at? I mainly shoot at family parties and friendly gatherings. Occasionally I do some landscape photography and interior/exterior photography of buildings
> I'm thinking about getting a Canon 24-105 but I have lens that already cover that focal length. I do want some primes like the Canon 35mm f/2 or the Canon 100mm f/2 (not the 2.8 macro).



One of the key things in accruing gear is to whittle your style down to its essense...what is it you do the _most_ and beef up lenses in that area first then wander into "one of each" teritory. This is not to say you don't play around and do other things, everyone does, but cover your important base first.

As you note "mainly shoot at family parties and friendly gatherings"... 35mm through 135mm are great choices and canon offers awesome primes and nice zooms in this territory. Given your recent move up and choosing the original 5DC (awesome smart choice btw)...I will not suggest the $2000 lenses... the old 35 f/2 is cheap and does a great job, or invest a few bucks more and perhaps get the newer IS 35mm model....or 85 f/1.8 is also a good lens for parties and if you want to remain at a distance. Speaking of remaining at a distance and yet have IS, build quality, IQ and flexibility...the 24-105L is a great zoom. Even the 135L is really affordable nowadays... plenty of options is always better than no options...enjoy!


----------



## bholliman (Mar 17, 2013)

charlesa said:


> You have good gear, get out and shoot, when you gravitate towards a particular niche, then invest at that point.


+1

As several others have said, you have a good set of lenses. Shoot for a while and see if there is something missing,then pull the trigger on new glass.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 18, 2013)

40mm shorty forty and
an 85mm prime

canon 85f1.8 for cheap option 
sigma 85 f1.4 for reasonable price
canon 85 f1.2L for boatloads of cash to throw around and bath in


----------



## Synomis192 (Mar 19, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> 40mm shorty forty and
> an 85mm prime
> 
> canon 85f1.8 for cheap option
> ...



I don't think I want a 40mm. It collides with my 50mm which I can't sell (Since It was a gift from my girlfriend ahaha).



bholliman said:


> charlesa said:
> 
> 
> > You have good gear, get out and shoot, when you gravitate towards a particular niche, then invest at that point.
> ...



Haha thanks, I'll keep that in mind.



RGF said:


> Seriously the 24-105 would be a great addition. Who wants to change lens all the time? Light weight and respectfully sharp.



I don't mind changing lenses. Well, actually I do now that I have a 5Dc. People are right about not having sensor cleaning haha. It doesn't bother me too much because I clean the sensor myself at least every 2 months. Copperhill has great stuff haha.



Dylan777 said:


> If I'm you, I would sell all your current lenses and settle for two *SHARPEST* zooms:
> 
> 1. 24-70 f2.8 II
> 2. 70-200 f2.8 IS II
> ...



Personally, I feel that I don't "need" f/2.8. It'd be extremely nice, but I don't have that kind of funds haha... unless I win the lottery. If I do, I will give everyone on this forum a lens!


----------



## Sella174 (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd sell the 17-40mm (and the flashes) and put the money in the bank towards a future camera ... or nice road trip!


----------



## faccray (Mar 22, 2013)

...if the budget allows it I would go for a TS-E 24mm F3.5 L II..I find that I use it all the time on my 5DMK3 and 7D.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Mar 23, 2013)

Synomis192 said:


> ... I mainly shoot at family parties and friendly gatherings. Occasionally I do some landscape photography and interior/exterior photography of buildings



Try shooting with the *50mm f/1.8 ONLY* for awhile. Zoom with your feet. Photos of family and friends look better when shot at a shorter focal length ... 200mm is way too impersonal.

*"Robert Capa once said, “If your pictures aren’t good enough, you’re not close enough.” Capa wasn’t advocating the use of longer lenses; he was telling us to physically get closer — to become more involved and intimate with our subjects. In fact, a wide-angle lens is often a better choice than a telephoto lens when you want to “zoom in” on your subject."* http://rising.blackstar.com/if-your-pictures-arent-good-enough-youre-not-close-enough.html

Photography is all about taking meaningful pictures ... not about collecting gear.


----------

